# The flock is growing



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2020)

I really enjoy carving these days, time just melts away when I do it, Carved this from Silky Oak, it's a pretty soft wood and easy to carve, not the greatest for detail though. The owl is about 7" tall, used some satin wood for the yellow of the eyes, and some Imbuia for the pupils and beak. I want to carve a goth raven one of these days, but waiting for the right piece of wood to come along..

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Maverick (Apr 12, 2020)

Beautiful work Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 12, 2020)

That is so cool! You didn't do that after getting into the plant you posted previously did you?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That is so cool! You didn't do that after getting into the plant you posted previously did you?


No, I'm just permanently buzzed from the 1970's lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TimR (Apr 12, 2020)

Wow, that is so cool. The expression on its face is like a combination of aloofness and impatience...or perhaps something else! Great looking grain in the wood. Look forward to the goth raven when you find that perfect piece of wood too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 12, 2020)

I give up, what’s a goth raven vs a regular raven? Does it have a bunch of tattoos?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2020)

WHO carved this? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2020)

Hats off Barry, spectatular as always man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 12, 2020)

That is really cool, I look forward to seeing your work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2020)

TimR said:


> Wow, that is so cool. The expression on its face is like a combination of aloofness and impatience...or perhaps something else! Great looking grain in the wood. Look forward to the goth raven when you find that perfect piece of wood too.


Thanks Tim! My wife says it has Garfield eyes....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 12, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Tim! My wife says it has Garfield eyes....


Well, Garfield does kinda fit that persona of aloofness and impatience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> I give up, what’s a goth raven vs a regular raven? Does it have a bunch of tattoos?


kinda scary and menacing, and of course all black, geez didn't ya watch Game of Thrones?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 12, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> kinda scary and menacing, and of course all black, geez didn't ya watch Game of Thrones?


Actually, wife and I are probably 2 of the 10 people in the world that never saw Games of Thrones. No HBO.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 12, 2020)

Too cool! I really like the way the silky oak grain mimics the feathers... wonder how sand blasting would change the look(worse or better)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! I really like the way the silky oak grain mimics the feathers... wonder how sand blasting would change the look(worse or better)?


I wondered that too, I was afraid the wood was too soft and the sand blasting would eat away some of the detail, I should do some experimenting....


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 12, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Actually, wife and I are probably 2 of the 10 people in the world that never saw Games of Thrones. No HBO.


Make that 11 people, Tom. Not even interested in seeing what it is. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 12, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> kinda scary and menacing, and of course all black, geez didn't ya watch Game of Thrones?


Barry, at the Petrified Forest National Park they are considered 'Resources'. They would sit up on the top of a building near a parking lot. when a carload of people or a bus would pull up and park near a trash can, if there was a tree there, they would land in the tree waiting for people to dump their trash in the can below. If the people would linger, the birds would actually drop a load. If no one got hit or the bird made a direct hit, it was a signal for them to leave the area of the can and leave it to the raven. they'd fly down and commence to tear up the trash looking for something edible, or just make a mess cause they could. I almost got fired there for chasing one out of my truck that was tearing up trash bags..... . .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 12, 2020)

Barry, I think it's fantastic but the owl seems skeptical.

EDIT: OWL, dammit. I meant OWL. He looks skeptical


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 12, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Make that 11 people, Tom. Not even interested in seeing what it is. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 12, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Actually, wife and I are probably 2 of the 10 people in the world that never saw Games of Thrones. No HBO.


I'm #3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2020)

I never watched it till last year, didn't think I'd like it, not really into fantasy (except the Hobbit) but the wife and I really got hooked on it burned through all the seasons pretty quick. You Guys might be surprised if you checked it out.....
Oh yea, it also has naked girls in it....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 12, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Oh yea, it also has naked girls in it....


I’m in!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 13, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> I never watched it till last year, didn't think I'd like it, not really into fantasy (except the Hobbit) but the wife and I really got hooked on it burned through all the seasons pretty quick. You Guys might be surprised if you checked it out.....
> Oh yea, it also has naked girls in it....



I had a chance till ya said naked...


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 13, 2020)

Barry - you got yourself a parliment! A group of owls is called a parliment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## champsaw (Apr 20, 2020)

The expression really sells it and is a great touch with the half-lidded eyes. That is a detail that makes it special. Very smooth finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

